# Some of my girls



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've been working on feet a little. Working myself up to actually getting ready for a show in July. Lindiwe, Jameelah, (3 1/2 months) Fearless. (13 months)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ooh nice girls! AND you may have just solved a mystery for me as to the reason for, and correct use of, the front set of pegs on my new fitting stand.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Used2bmimi said:


> Ooh nice girls! AND you may have just solved a mystery for me as to the reason for, and correct use of, the front set of pegs on my new fitting stand.


Haha.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are gorgeous Tim! Looking forward to seeing you and those beautiful girls in July!  Fearless is making Rich proud!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice!! Love Fearless but I am a sucker for a dark cape!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Hopefully I can take some better pictures some day. Trim stand pictures are a little funky. I like the cape too. Fearless's mother has one and so does her sister Hope.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I like them all! I used to have one with the blonde coloring his name was Einstein he was a butt in the show ring but he got grand champion so I forgave him


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Tenacross said:


> I like the cape too. Fearless's mother has one and so does her sister Hope.


Is that what the color extending down over the front of the shoulders and chest is called?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, you're right.  This is her (Fearless) dad Mr. Rich. He has a caped neck too and throws a lot of kids with capes.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They look great Tim!

Another Mr Rich off spring in my avatar here, RNSH One Four Richie, now almost 18 mos.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Very beautiful girls!


----------

